# Genie Client, Slingbox, and Simultaneous Analog Output



## SparkyX (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a Slingbox AV (red/white/yellow composite and s-video input) that I'm giving a friend who is planning on getting DirecTV. I know how the Slingbox AV acts with my HR24 with regards to:

- The HR24 simultaneously sends output to the HDMI, component, and composite jacks
- When a powered-off HDMI device is attached to the HR24 simultaneously with an analog device, analog outputs are disabled when viewing HDCP-protected content
- With the advent of the HD guide, any on-screen-graphics cause the SD outputs to display "Your cables are not in HD!". I addressed this with a Monoprice 7114 composite-to-component adapter

With a Genie client (which I believe my friend will be using) there is the option to use a component output cable (H2510PIN) (in tandem with the Monoprice 7114 to output composite video) or the composite output cable (10PINCOMPOS) to feed the Slingbox AV. My questions:

- Does attaching either of the analog output cables to a Genie client disable the HDMI port, or does the Genie client simultaneously output on both the HDMI and analog outputs?
- Does the Genie client disable analog outputs when a powered-off HDMI device is attached and HDCP-protected content is viewed?
- Does the Genie client display a warning on the SD output when the video resolution is set to HD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the whole idea to mess with user's intentions is common for all devices; shouldn't any difference between all of them,IMO


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I:

- Does attaching either of the analog output cables to a Genie client disable the HDMI port, or does the Genie client simultaneously output on both the HDMI and analog outputs?
- Does the Genie client disable analog outputs when a powered-off HDMI device is attached and HDCP-protected content is viewed?
- Does the Genie client display a warning on the SD output when the video resolution is set to HD?


1. No, it outputs simultaneously on the HDMI and analog outputs 
2. Not sure
3. No


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

If you have an HDMI device connected and you power it off the Genie client will disable all its video outputs. That's because the HDMI connection fails the HDCP validation test. One solution is to connect the HDMI output from the Genie to a powered HDMI splitter, I can't remember the model numbers but people have had success with Monoprice devices. The splitter maintains the HDCP compliance even when the TV is switched off.
You can also solve the problem by physically disconnecting the HDMI-connected TV but that's pretty inconvenient.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I read some buzz where the Genie Mini applied HDCP to everything as opposed to just the premium channels. If that's still the case, the Genie Mini will theoretically blank all its outputs (on all channels) if the TV doesn't respond to an HDCP query. Most of the TVs that I've experienced don't respond in standby mode.

I guess texasbrit's comments pretty much confirm this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the rule of blocking (or not) is coming from system tables, separate to each channel or just a show
so, any device (mini or maxi) must just execute the DRM data


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've got a C31 connected via HDMI to an Insignia TV and using the component video cable to a Sling Solo and no problems with HDCP, can tune to all the premium channels with the TV on or off.


----------



## SparkyX (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback--what if the Slingbox is attached to the central Genie unit? Same questions as the original post.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback--what if the Slingbox is attached to the central Genie unit? Same questions as the original post.
The answers are the same with the exception of #3 which will be "yes"


----------



## Sugar Bear (Oct 11, 2014)

I need to know how to connect the slingbox 500 to the client. Do I need a component cable to make it work? I'm starting to wonder if it was a good idea to upgrade to the genie.
I am a novice so I need step by step instructions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> I need to know how to connect the slingbox 500 to the client. Do I need a component cable to make it work? I'm starting to wonder if it was a good idea to upgrade to the genie.
> I am a novice so I need step by step instructions.


You can use either component or composite cables, but which ever one you choose, you would need the appropriate brake out cable available from DirecTV® or authorize 3rd party dealers like solidsignal.com


----------



## Sugar Bear (Oct 11, 2014)

Is 1080p possible (can I use HDMI)? --Or do I have to use component cables for high definition (1080i)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> Is 1080p possible (can I use HDMI)? --Or do I have to use component cables for high definition (1080i)?


HDMI use in for the SB 500 is discouraged due to HDCP issues. Component is your best bet


----------



## Sugar Bear (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

